# FR: It depends who I'm talking to



## Charlie Parker

Il y a un tas de fils sur "It depends on" je sais, mais je veux juste être sûr de ma phrase. Je prends en exemple une phrase comme : "Sometimes I pronounce the t in but and sometimes I don't. It depends (on) who I'm talking to, someone from Quebec or someone from France." Je propose : « Ça dépend à qui je parle. » ou bien « Ça dépend d'à qui je parle. » Quelle est la bonne façon de dire ça ? Voici ma tentative de traduire toute la phrase. « Parfois je prononce le t dans but ; d'autres fois je ne le prononce pas. Ça dépend à qui je parle : à un Québécois ou à un Français. » Il me vient aussi à l'esprit : « Ça dépend de la personne à qui je m'adresse. » Trop livresque ? Ou carrément faux ? Avez-vous des idées ?


----------



## pieanne

Charlie Parker said:


> Il y a un tas de fils sur "It depends on" je sais, mais je veux juste être sûr de ma phrase. Je prends en exemple une phrase comme : "Sometimes I pronounce the t in but and sometimes I don't. It depends (on) who I'm talking to, someone from Quebec or someone from France." Je propose : « Ça dépend à qui je parle. » ou bien « Ça dépend d'à qui je parle. » Quelle est la bonne façon de dire ça ? Voici ma tentative de traduire toute la phrase. « Parfois je prononce le t dans but ; d'autres fois je ne le prononce pas. Ça dépend à qui je parle : à un Québécois ou à un Français. » Il me vient aussi à l'esprit : « Ça dépend de la personne à qui je m'adresse. » Trop livresque ? Ou carrément faux ? Avez-vous des idées ?


 
"Ca dépend à qui je parle" sera le plus fréquent


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci pieanne. J'ai lu ce fil (#3) où Lacuzon avait écrit 





> Ça dépend d'à qui appartient la grenade. (or d'à qui la grenade appartient as you said).


 C'est pour ça que j'ai pensé à d'à, mais apparemment Lacuzon m'a induit en erreur.


----------



## Poppy P

Can we say "selon à qui je parle/m'adresse?"
(hope that's not too stupid!)


----------



## Charlie Parker

I don't know whether it's correct, but it sounds reasonable to me. In fact, I was going to suggest something like "selon la personne à qui je parle." Never think that a suggestion is stupid, even if it turns out to be way off the mark. That's how we all learn.


----------



## Poppy P

Thanks Charlie ;-)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pour moi c'est bien ça dépend d'à qui (de à qui). Même si les deux s'entendent et sont peut-être corrects, j'imagine mal ça dépend de sans de : http://www.justice.gc.ca/fra/min-dept/pub/juril/no30.html


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Lacuzon. Ton argument me semble tout à fait logique.


----------



## OLN

Suggestions :
Ça dépend de mon interlocuteur.
Ma prononciation varie en fonction des mes interlocuteurs.

Question en retour : n'est-ce pas depend on + complément ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

I think it is correct either way. That's why I put the "on" in brackets in my first post. Another anglophone might correct me.


----------



## Wil_Estel

J'avais l'impression que l'on a raté quelque chose et enfin une conclusion m'est parvenue. Voici ma phrase.

«Ça dépend de la personne à qui je parle.»

PS. J'ai vu que c'est déjà inclus, mais après j'ai répondu.


----------



## Languagethinkerlover

pieanne said:


> "Ca dépend à qui je parle" sera le plus fréquent


 

 I agree with Pieanne. A mon avis, it sounds the most French (whatever that means).


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est étrange ce to _depend (on) + préposition / dépendre (de) + préposition_, non ?

Charlie, si je comprends bien, en anglais il y a la même tendance à supprimer la préposition qu'en français c'est bien cela ?

It depends on to whom -> it depends to whom -> It depends who to
Cela dépend d'à qui -> Cela dépend à qui -> Cela dépend qui à [noy yet, but in 150 years? ]

Bon dimanche.


----------



## Charlie Parker

You're right Lacuzon. In fact, a friend just pointed that out to me by pm that we have the same tendancy in English to drop the preposition "on."


----------



## janpol

ça dépend de l'origine / la nationalité de mon interlocuteur


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci janpol. Ça me semble une très bonne solution.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

J'ai aussi tendance à laisser tomber le d' devant _à qui _(comme en anglais).
 J'aurais dit comme Pieanne : _Ça dépend à qui je parle. _

Alors, pour éviter la faute - mais en est-ce vraiment une? - je dirais comme d'autres :  ... _de la personne à qui je parle / de mon interlocuteur_. 

PS : Lacuzon, dirais-tu « _Ça dépend où je suis_ » ou bien « _Ça dépend *d'*où je suis?_ »


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir/Bonne après-midi Nicomon,

Et bien :
Ça dépend *d'*où je suis = ça dépend *de* l'endroit où je suis
Ça dépend de d'où je suis = ça dépend de l'endroit duquel/d'où je viens.

PS : Je ne sais non plus si c'est une faute ou pas, disons que ça me paraît grammaticalement logique, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que ça peut engendrer une ambiguïté et que ce de de est un peu lourd. Je n'ai en revanche pas le même sentiment de lourdeur ni d'ambiguïté avec d'à qui ou d'avec qui.


----------



## janpol

J'adapte ma prononciation à / en fonction de la personne que j'ai en face de moi.


----------



## raphaelh

*ça dépend à qui je parle*

"ça dépend d'à qui je parle" parait bizarre, et je ne l'ai jamais entendu

une petite recherche sur google pour s'en convaincre :

http://www.google.com/search?q="dépend+à+qui+je+parle"
http://www.google.com/search?q="dépend+d'à+qui+je+parle"


----------



## OLN

On est tous d'accord, raphaelh, "ça dépend d'à qui je parle" ne s'emploie pas mais la forme courante "ça dépend à qui je parle" n'en devient pas du bon français pour autant.

On dit Ça dépend *de* la personne à qui je parle, *de* ceux à qui je m'adresse, *de* mon interlocuteur, *du* public à qui je m'adresse, etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

À quelques exceptions près, il n'est pas possible de mettre deux prépositions de suite en français. En outre, le tour correct est _dépendre *de*_ + <nom>:

_Ça/cela dépend *de* la personne *à* qui/laquelle je parle_. 
_Ça dépend *de* mon interlocuteur._ 
_Ça dépend à qui je parle._ 
_Ça dépend d'à qui je parle._ 

On entend bien toutes sortes d'horreur que l'on peut éventuellement tolérer à l'oral dans une langue relâchée, mais il en va autrement à l'écrit.


----------



## OLN

> À quelques exceptions près


Voilà, cher Maître Capello, que tu lances un défi sur les doubles propositions. 
_de par_ ? 

_les pluies d'avant l'été_, _un bon vin de derrière les fagots_,_ une idée de derrière la tête_, _enlever la poussière de sur les meubles_ sont tous du patois ?


----------



## jerem4949

ça dépend à quelles conditions
ça dépend à quel moment
ça dépend à quel endroit
...
tout ça est du bon français
il n'est pas obligé de mettre un "de" après le verbe dépendre, d'où la phrase correcte: _ça dépend à qui je parle_


----------



## Maître Capello

Oh, si vous voulez passer pour quelqu'un qui parle un français relâché, vous pouvez employer les phrases que vous suggérez… 
Tout dépend d'à qui  des personnes auxquelles vous vous adressez.


----------



## jerem4949

alors comment diriez-vous : ça dépend à quand ça remonte ?


----------



## OLN

jerem4949 said:


> alors comment diriez-vous : ça dépend à quand ça remonte ?


On pourrait presque penser qu'on parle mal par manque de choix (ou d'inspiration ?). 
En voilà : Ça dépend de la date à laquelle ça s'est passé ou Ça dépend du délai écoulé.


> ça dépend à quelles conditions
> ça dépend à quel moment
> ça dépend à quel endroit
> tout ça est du bon français
> il n'est pas obligé de mettre un "de" après le verbe dépendre


Tout ça sonne français mais c'est du mauvais français. On n'oblige personne à rien.


----------



## CapnPrep

Pour Grevisse, le maintien de la préposition devant l'interrogative indirecte relève d'une langue moins soignée (sauf si l'interrogative est introduite par _ce qui/que_), alors que la construction non prépositionnelle — que certains d'entre vous condamnent — appartient à la langue littéraire. Par ex. :
_Vous souvenez-vous quand je vous emmenais à la campagne ? _(Flaubert) [« surtout langue littér. »]
_Vous souvenez-vous *de* qui nous sommes ? _(Camus) [« oral familier »]​
On en a parlé aussi dans les fils suivants :
*Je me souviens d'avoir / avoir*
*(de) ce que*


----------

